# Attn.: Aspiring Film Reviewers (Free Review Posting)



## sohosharky (Dec 26, 2004)

IMMEDIATE RELEASE 

Contact: 
Seth Leonard, CEO, MatchFlick.com

MatchFlick.com Launches Global Online Portal for Movie Lovers, Singles, Aspiring Film Reviewers, and Event Organizers.

San Francisco, CA -- December 27, 2004 -- Announcing the launch of MatchFlick.com  - a unique interactive web site that’s dedicated to global film enthusiasts and singles who love the movies. The first online portal of its kind, MatchFlick.com brings together all those seeking others who share their passion for the cinema - worldwide.

As MatchFlick's CEO, Seth Leonard, notes, "My goal was to create a vibrant Internet community where movie lovers can meet, connect, and review films ...  A place that's dedicated to people (like me) who share a passion for film and finding a partner or friends who feel the same way."

Indeed, Mr. Leonard’s dream is fast becoming a reality as scores of new members are already flocking to Matchflick.com daily.

The 100% free web site's other exciting features include:  
1. 'Flick Events' (movie event planning): Find and schedule the exact movie, time, and theater you want to go to and invite your friends.  You can discuss preferences, coordinate meeting up, and banter back and forth, all through one easy online interface. 
2. Find a Date (and/or make a new friend): Create a profile and locate interesting people in your area or just keep in touch with the movie friends you already have.
3. 'MatchFlick Friday' Electronic Newsletter:  Stay informed as to what's opening this weekend and read the latest reviews (written by community members).
4. Movie Review Posting: At press time, current New Member Reviews include 'I Heart Huckabees,'  'Kinsey,' 'Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow,' and 'Team America: World Police.' 

MatchFlick.com:  Meet your friends.  Make new ones.  At the movies.
For more information (and inquiries regarding advertising opportunities), please contact Mr. Leonard at seth@matchflick.com or visit http://www.MatchFlick.com

# # #
 :lol:


----------

